
Expert feedback on pitch decks and models for free during Covid-19 - skaldiro
http://pitch.pariti.io
======
skaldiro
Pariti is a startup advisory platform helping startups raise capital. During
COVID-19, we know a lot of companies are struggling to raise capital and stay
afloat. We want to help the startup ecosystem in this time of need by offering
pitch deck and financial model review for free.

Feel free to message me with any questions.

pitch.pariti.io

~~~
godawful
What kind of feedback are you offering? Will all uploads and feedback be
confidential?

~~~
skaldiro
Great question -

For pitch decks, slide-by-slide feedback and overall pointers For financial
models, overall pointers and a score

Everything is confidential under an NDA!

